# Bath/Bedroom Reno - with QUESTIONS!



## E-TEK (Feb 12, 2011)

Really? No one knows how to extend heater piping?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Cutting the floor joists is not usually necessary--(or recommended)

It will be hard to offer a good suggestion without seeing the present location and the new ones--from under he floor.

I don't know how this post missed my eagle eye----nice work so far.and a funny story about your wifes hand.---Mike---


----------



## E-TEK (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike. Can't show it from under the floor as it's all closed up downstairs (suite). I can take a pick of the floor area in question though.


----------

